# burngullow clay works april 2012



## muppet (Jun 19, 2012)

after reading flavas report thought i would take a nose theres a fair bit of history on here . was a good mooch apart from clay crap everywhere . visited with smiler . on with the piccys



































choo choo




on to the next part 


































you can just about see the rails are still there

the final part seems demo has started here


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 19, 2012)

muppet said:


>



Looks like Angus Deatons dressing room...

Looks an awsome explore mate, lots of heavy machenery, and climbing  
Cheers for sharing!


----------



## dangerous dave (Jun 19, 2012)

1st part is blackpool dries still a tad live


----------



## muppet (Jun 20, 2012)

dangerous dave said:


> 1st part is blackpool dries still a tad live



wanderd around the first part by mistake still a good nose though


----------



## Dark Descent (Jun 20, 2012)

the 8th photo down looks like Charlie Sheens warehouse


----------

